# which Crankset GXP/BB30



## MikeMiranda

I recently bought a specialized roubaix elite sl2 apex compact. I would like to upgrade the crankset, I currently have a S150 crankset I am planning to upgrade to a Sram Red, on specialized website it says I have a Threaded BB, I was looking at sram's web site It says there are two options for cranks, either a GXP or a BB30 which one do I need 


Thanks 

Mike


----------



## bikerjulio

If you have a threaded BB, then only the GXP system will work. BTY IMO it is an excellent system. trouble free and easy to maintain. And would be my choice in any case over BB 30.


----------



## MikeMiranda

bikerjulio said:


> If you have a threaded BB, then only the GXP system will work. BTY IMO it is an excellent system. trouble free and easy to maintain. And would be my choice in any case over BB 30.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## LongIslandTom

A GXP crankset is your only choice.. BB30 cranksets won't work with your threaded-BB frame. (BB30 requires a frame that is built with a BB30 shell).

Also, keep in mind you will need to buy a new bottom bracket. Your current bottom bracket is a PowerSpline internal-cartridge BB for 3-piece cranks like the S150, which will not work with a 2-piece crank like the SRAM Red GXP crankset.

I recommend a Chris King bottom bracket to go with that SRAM Red GXP crankset. I've had two failures with SRAM's GXP bottom brackets and I hate them with a passion. The Chris King in contrast is much more dependable and much easier to grease and maintain (just use their grease injector tool).


----------



## MikeMiranda

LongIslandTom said:


> A GXP crankset is your only choice.. BB30 cranksets won't work with your threaded-BB frame. (BB30 requires a frame that is built with a BB30 shell).
> 
> Also, keep in mind you will need to buy a new bottom bracket. Your current bottom bracket is a PowerSpline internal-cartridge BB for 3-piece cranks like the S150, which will not work with a 2-piece crank like the SRAM Red GXP crankset.
> 
> I recommend a Chris King bottom bracket to go with that SRAM Red GXP crankset. I've had two failures with SRAM's GXP bottom brackets and I hate them with a passion. The Chris King in contrast is much more dependable and much easier to grease and maintain (just use their grease injector tool).


Awesome so either ceramic or standard any big difference between the two


----------



## LongIslandTom

Standard is good enough. Unless you are a pro racer and one or two second difference over a 100-mile race stage is critical, you don't need a ceramic BB.


----------



## MikeMiranda

With the Chris King bb will I need spacers?


----------



## bikerjulio

My GXP experience is with TruVativ (who I think came up with the system & were taken out by SRAM - is that right?)........anyway the TruVativ bearings have been fine for me, and the crankset does not use any spacers. In the GXP system the crank is effectively clamped to the NDS bearing, thus locating it, and doing away with the need for spacers.

see here GXP | SRAM


----------



## LongIslandTom

MikeMiranda said:


> With the Chris King bb will I need spacers?


The Chris King BB came with a disc-spring spacer, but I didn't need it to install my Rival GXP crankset..

My install sequence:

1) Inspected the GXP crank spindle to make sure it's clean.

2) greased up the three white plastic washers and inserted them onto the spindle. The greased white plastic washers will seal the drive-side spindle against the drive side bearing sleeve to prevent water from getting in. Then I greased the spindle.

3) inserted the GXP crankset spindle through the CK BB.

4) greased and inserted the metal step-spindle adapter sleeve onto the spindle on the non-drive side.

5) greased and inserted the metal washer that locates the step-spindle metal adapter sleeve against the NDS crank arm.

6) greased and bolted the NDS crank arm onto the spindle with an 8mm allen in a torque wrench. Done.

With the three plastic washers on the drive side and the metal washer on the non-drive side, the crankset is on my bike pretty solid with no side-to-side play yet spins freely. Photo of my completed install:


----------



## lukas45

hi guys, I have Tarmac SL$ frame on order. If I use Sram Red cranks, which one should I get - GXP or BB30? frame description says that it have press-in OSBB cups. thanks for help!


----------



## LongIslandTom

Hi lukas45,

You will need the BB30 version of the Red crankset for your Tarmac SL4.

"OSBB" Specialized bikes all use BB30 cranksets. "OSBB" is either PressFit 30 or BB30 bottom brackets, and both use BB30 cranksets.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lukas45

LongIslandTom said:


> Hi lukas45,
> 
> You will need the BB30 version of the Red crankset for your Tarmac SL4.
> 
> "OSBB" Specialized bikes all use BB30 cranksets. "OSBB" is either PressFit 30 or BB30 bottom brackets, and both use BB30 cranksets.
> 
> Hope this helps.


many thanks Tom!


----------



## dndrich

*Interesting*

OK, I am just figuring out this BB30 stuff. So, I am interesting in buying an Ibis Silk SL frame, and building it with a Force group. I assume based on this I need the standard bottom bracket, and not the BB30 stuff? Tried to give a link to the Ibis Silk SL, but since I just joined it won't let me post a link yet!!!


----------



## cxwrench

correct, you need the GXP bb, not BB30.


----------



## noelb

Can I take my red crank on a gxp bottom bracket and install it on a bb30 bottom bracket in a bb30 frame?


----------



## cxwrench

noelb said:


> Can I take my red crank on a gxp bottom bracket and install it on a bb30 bottom bracket in a bb30 frame?


no, you can't. you can get some BB30 to GXP adapters and be all set. you don't need the GXP bottom bracket at all if you have a BB30 frame.


----------



## sinatee

GXP Force or better


----------

